
Magic Leap – Separating Magic and Reality - mmastrac
http://www.kguttag.com/2016/11/20/magic-leap-separating-magic-and-reality/
======
cma
Keep in mind he openly disclosed in his first post that he bought EMagin and
is hoping to pump up their stock price by saying Magic Leap may be using
microdisplays or other tech instead of scanning fiber projectors.

That isn't illegal if he isn't lying or anything, but whether he is right or
not, he isn't an unbiased source.

He was also eviscerated here and never replied, though he replies to almost
every other reddit comment:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/magicleap/comments/5c337v/magic_lea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/magicleap/comments/5c337v/magic_leaps_videos_appear_to_be_using_oled/d9uokuq/)

(disclaimer: I own a small amount of EMagin from before his post)

~~~
kguttag
Hi,

I'm not sure what you think eviscerated me. My information is factual.

I try to answer all responses but I am getting a LOT responses and I may have
missed some at reddit. It is best to go to the comment section on my site.

It turns out that Magic Leap does use Mico-OLED in one of its prototype, but
they are also using DLPs and LCOS. My subsequent posts point this out. I
warned people that it was just a hunch. I kept my stake in eMagin at least for
the time being, but as I said it was a small stake for me.

BTW, my website is down right now. I found out that there was a lot of traffic
from Hacker News while trying to see what was going on which is what brought
me here. I'm on hold with tech support right now.

~~~
cma
>I'm not sure what you think eviscerated me.

After he showed you the caption on the images all you came back with was a
statement (via an edit to your post) that the first image was still an
"artists concept" (it isn't, highlighting the projector's field of view and
pointing out that it was done in the caption isn't anything like an "artist's
concept").

And then for the second image you said it "might be real."

That means you are essentially accusing the researchers and saying they
"might" be faking the second image and committing research fraud. Their
caption says, "the bottom photo is unaltered."

(shameless edit: I have VR and mixed-reality experience including relighting
the real-world with game-engine lighting. If any Magic Leap guys are browsing
the thread and looking for third party content devs or recruiting, send an
email to mljobcandidate@gmail.com!)

~~~
kguttag
You are shameless alright.

OK, I was answering a lot of questions that day and I went to the direct links
the person gave to the jpeg images and not the paper. The first one was
obviously altered but the picture I saw did not have the caption. Same for the
second, I never saw the caption or that paper before I went back to check
tonight.

As for speckle, it would not have shown up in the low resolution pictures. It
might also not be there due to the vibrating fiber (some types of vibration
will essentially eliminate speckle but usually it has to be the screen that is
vibrate).

BTW, my website may be down for a while.

~~~
dang
> _You are shameless alright_

You're of course welcome to comment here, but HN commenters are required to
remain civil and substantive, and especially to refrain from personal attacks.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

~~~
kguttag
The person implied I was a shameless, a liar, and that I was eviscerated. I
was just using his words back.

~~~
kbenson
No, they stated you may be biased and were eviscerated (which I interpreted to
mean your views were throughly disproven). They laid out evidence that they
believe points to you being wrong. Their postscript regarding being shameless
is a self depreciation that applies to their self promotion, not you.

It's a fairly factual and benign set of comments to my eyes.

------
BrandiATMuhkuh
If you want to get some insight of ML tech, simply ask Thomas Furness
([http://www.hitl.washington.edu/people/person.php?name=tfurne...](http://www.hitl.washington.edu/people/person.php?name=tfurness)).
He was the Prof. of the ML guys and developed many of the patents with them.
He is a pretty cool guy (I'm not just saying that because he was also my
Prof.) and easily approachable.

------
kguttag
FYI, My blog that went down last night is back up, at least for now, but it
may be slow. At least recently it is running better. I'm starting to wonder if
there was a problem with the hosting service.

------
swrobel
Mirror?

~~~
mgrpowers
No, magic.

~~~
DonHopkins
Where there's smoke, there's magic.

~~~
CamperBob2
Or at least, there _was_ magic.

------
benkarst
The link is broken for me.

~~~
kguttag
The site when down about a hour ago. I'm on the line with tech support of my
hosting service to try and get it resolved.

------
jecjec
The site is 500ing, does anyone have a mirror?

~~~
suhith
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:S5Jsin1...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:S5Jsin1-kFcJ:www.kguttag.com/2016/11/20/magic-
leap-separating-magic-and-reality/+&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=in)

------
zappo2938
Magic Leaps website downloads 1GB (edit) of high def video every 10 minutes to
my mobile phone. I have some serious doubts about their understanding of how
technology works or even if they give a crap.

~~~
cma
You phone has a 13.33gbps connection?

~~~
zappo2938
I meant gigabyte. I'm trying to find the screen grab I made using Charles Web
Debugging Proxy which was over wifi. Regardless, the videos on their front
page just keep loading and don't stop on mobile devices.

~~~
kordless
The marketing team at a company and the technology team at a company are
comprised of completely different people. Your comments are ad hominem based
and biased. Without being present in the company yourself, you have no idea
what they are capable of building based off observations from their website's
efficiencies.

That said, I have serious doubts about their ability to secure the hardware
and software from intruders who believe it is just another objective reality
in which they may speak and act for others.

~~~
zappo2938
If they are going to acquire that much venture capital, the same as Theranos
did, over other, perhaps, more deserving startups who don't actively bullshit
investors I have no problem holding their feet to the fire. When their only
example so far of what they are capable of with technology is their website
which is a hack I feel it is a valid criticism and should cast doubt about
what they are capable of. Yes they have a small group of talented researchers
in Washington but the rest of the company is smoke and mirrors. It is also
rude to do that to mobile users.

~~~
Roritharr
After having learned that it would take us just 300 million to test the latest
version of fusion power... Investing that much into Magic Leap Style
Hedonistic Ventures feels off.

~~~
DonHopkins
I'm not saying I'm 100% sure they don't have something worth investing $300
million in, but this sure blew the fuse on my bullshit detector.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8J5BWL8oJY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8J5BWL8oJY)

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Anything presented through TedX blows a fuse on my bullshit detector. They
have lost all credibility as far as I'm concerned as the TedX brand is mostly
associated with nonsense.

